# Dear Una



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Well, our little foster puppy left for her new home this morning. It's funny how much quieter a full house can be with the absence of just one little family member. It's also amazing to me how attached you can get in just a few weeks, even if you didn't know you were getting attached! I know it is incredibly silly, but I wrote this letter to Una. It makes me feel better.

Dear Una,
Today is your big day, the one we've been talking about, the day you go to your new home. Now we humans will surrender you to all the joys and uncertainties of life. We really hoped to get you adopted by someone we knew so we could keep tabs on you. But maybe it's best this way. After all, you don't need us, who no longer have any business in your life, around looking over your shoulder. And it certainly sounds like you're going to a great home.

Here is what we hope for you Una: We hope you are always well taken care of and well fed. We hope you are loved all the days of your life. And we hope your owner always recognizes your worth.

Lastly, we hope in a small part of your memory you always remember the folks who loved you when you were really little and took care of you, the little girls who came over every day to play with you, and even the dogs who may have ignored you most of the time, but at least weren't too embittered by your presence in our household. If for any reason things don't work out, Una, you just make your way back to the shelter and to us; you will always have a home here.

Love,
Your first mom & dad


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

That's so sweet. I'm sure you're a big part of who she is today and will always be


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I don't think its silly at all. I love it. Were you able to pass it along to her adopters?


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

No, we didn't even get to meet them. From what I have heard, it is a good family with two current dogs and an adult who is home all day. Sounds perfect. We are missing her.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I teared up when i read it .it was sweet and beautiful. Thanks for helping Una. I would suggest giving it to the Shelter maybe they could put in her file.The last part still teras me up. You did good even though it hurts right now.
Maggi


----------



## AddieGirl (May 10, 2011)

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> *I teared up when i read it .*it was sweet and beautiful. Thanks for helping Una. I would suggest giving it to the Shelter maybe they could put in her file.The last part still teras me up. You did good even though it hurts right now.
> Maggi


Glad it wasn't just me! I was starting to think I was pregnant or something...:rofl: That is the sweetest letter :wub:


----------

